
Reddit was a misinformation hotspot in 2016 election, study says - rbanffy
https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/reddit-election-misinformation-2016-research/#click=https://t.co/JVg7Yq6g9o
======
wmeredith
Reddit is a misinformation hotspot right now. It’s a tabloid where the most
decisive and sensational tidbits rise to the top.

------
finnthehuman
Political content on reddit has always been trash. The reason everyone wanted
spez to create a politics subreddit back when only admins could create
subreddits wasn't so they could talk politics, it was so they could
unsubscribe from it.

~~~
kjrose
This is true for most groupings. A Facebook group which I mod made a similar
decision to create a sub group for politics and ban politics in the main
group.

Worked amazingly well at keeping the vitriol and nastiness down

